

Matt Ridley's new book - chrismealy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cif-green/2010/jun/18/matt-ridley-rational-optimist-errors

======
getonit
Seeing the list of people who are endorsing this book and its concepts, and
how influential those people are, is the most depressing thing I've come
across all year.

Geraldine Quinn says it best: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_1HtfVfgOQ>

